# Looking to buy a slingshot for my 6 year old



## Sideshow (Nov 11, 2014)

I took my daughter to camp and she was shooting a slingshot and loved it. Just looking for something of good quality that she can pull back and shoot with ease. Any suggestions? Not sure what kind she was shooting it didn't have a wrist brace, it was black plastic with a flat band. It don't have to be that one, but she shot that one with ease.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

You need to get her a marksman with red tubes - its very easy to pull if you want a flatband shooter then i would suggest that you would post a topic the the tubes and bands, they would tell you what kind of rubber to buy and how to cut it... any small slimgshot would suit, if you would give more details about the slingshot she was shooting i can try and find it for you..


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

My daughter absolutely loved Dankung's Snail; she was 7 when I got it for her, though.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Get some polymorph, Order some bands online or from one of the members here.

Polymorph is a material that turns into a playdoh type consistency when exposed to water of a temperature above 60ish degrees Celsius.

So, get it to that temperature then little it cool down a little, and you together can make one into the shape you desire, And then afterwards attach the bands yourself, Then it's personalized, and you get to bond.

The material is safe, Can be melted down again afterwards to make adjustments or a complete redesign and surprisingly strong. The best place to order from is bltronics on EBay.

As for the bands, I'd recommend buying from a trusted member on here and making sure you mention its for a 6 year old, So they can make them the right strength to make sure she will be able to pull them back, Also its vital you invest in some safety equipment.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

I agree with all the above. One other thing to consider is making one for her. It could be a project for both of you. You could probably find a cheap HDPE cutting board at a local big box store, go to the template section (or draw your own) and cut one out. Sand and smooth the edges and you can custom build a little slinger just for her.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh wow, i really like Individual's idea, would be ideal fir 6 year old girl.

Buut, if you want something finished, look at my smaller brother willow Y shooter (the angled one) here: 
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/32929-miny-brothers-willow/

It has a purpleheart buttcap, its made with no power tools, i could match a light pink bandset to it instead of tbg, which is also weaker.
And a small paracord bracelet in matching color to go with it.

Its actually a really good shooter even for my huge hands, and it will be great for her small ones.

The tips attached like that are forkhit proof, the 5080 rubber is a shock absorber.

26bucks for the whole package int. Shipping included, wich takes about one week to get to USA.


----------

